# patronímico



## Ruzanna

Hola,

¿Me interesa si en español usan patronìmico? Debo traducirlo de otra lengua, donde se usa.

Por ejemplo, 

Nombre, apellido, patronìmico. Digamos, Oscar Ivanov patronìmico German. (eso inventé).


----------



## Jonno

No entiendo lo que quieres decir con patronímico aplicado al uso común de los nombres de persona actuales. ¿Qué significa en ese otro idioma? En la actualidad no se usa en español (al menos en España), es algo que viene de los romanos y dejó de usarse hace tiempo.


----------



## chileno

Jonno, hoy en día todavía quedan esos apellido como:

De la Aldea

De la Cuadra

De la Torre

De Torres

etc

No?


----------



## Jonno

Sí, pero son meros apellidos que se transmiten de padres a hijos como cualquier otro. No se ponen a una persona porque su familia viva en una aldea o en una torre.

De todas formas "patronímico" hace referencia al padre (el hijo de Pero es Pérez), y esos ejemplos serían más bien toponímicos.

Edito: veo en Wikipedia que en Rusia y otros países aún se usan. Si ese texto es para una traducción está bien "patronímico". Pero si es, por ejemplo, para redactar un formulario que van a rellenar personas de otros países, no es necesario. En España y otros países usamos nombre y dos apellidos, quizá en otro sólo un apellido, pero no sé de ninguno de habla hispana que usen patronímico.

Ejemplos de nombres rusos sacados de Wikipedia: "En Rusia, el antropónimo de una persona consta de tres elementos: nombre de pila, *patrónimo* (o nombre patronímico) y apellido. Por ejemplo, Antón Pávlovich Chéjov (Antón, hijo de Pável Chéjov), Anna Pávlovna Pávlova(Anna, hija de Pável Pávlov)".


----------



## Duometri

Hola, Ruzanna Ivanovna:

En España, como te dicen los compañeros, no tenemos el sistema ruso de nombre + patronímico + apellido. Aquí la gente tiene dos apellidos; el primero es el primero del padre, y el segundo el primero de la madre. 

El sistema de nombre + patronímico se usaba en la edad media. Por ejemplo, en el siglo XI el rey Ramiro I de Aragón tuvo un hijo, que ha pasado a la historia como Sancho Ramírez. O los reyes de Navarra, que el Rey Sancho tuvo un hijo llamado García Sánchez, que tuvo un hijo llamado Sancho Garcés, que a su vez tuvo otro hijo llamado García Sánchez II, y así hasta no sé cuántos.  

Estos patronímicos, a finales de la edad media se convirtieron en apellidos normales, que se transmitían a los hijos igual que cualquier otro apellido, es decir, que el hijo de Fernando Pérez ya no se llamaba Pedro Fernández, sino Pedro Pérez.

Espero habértelo aclarado. Un saludo.


----------



## Kaxgufen

Jonno said:


> (...)En España y otros países usamos nombre y dos apellidos, quizá en otro sólo un apellido, pero no sé de ninguno de habla hispana que usen patronímico.



A lo sumo podemos encontrarnos con una costumbre pueblerina y familiar de agregar el nombre del padre o de la madre.
Luis de Josefina, Santiago de Andrés, María de Joaquín. 

Ya que estamos, cuando estaba en la facultad (UNLP) tenía una compañera catalana que era el terror de los empleados de "Alumnos". Desconozco los motivos, pero además de sus dos nombres y dos apellidos, llevaba al final los nombres de sus abuelas. Invento, por una cuestión de reserva: Julia del Rosario Suñol Ribé Eulalia Mercedes. 
No entraba en ningún casillero ni renglón.

La Plata, Argentina


----------



## soplamocos

En muchos apellidos existen morfemas como -ez que contenían información patronímica, significaban "hijo de" por ejemplo Martinez, Gonzalez, Fernandez, Rodriguez, cada uno de estos apellidos significaban, respectivamente: hijo de Martín, de Gonzalo, de Fernando, de Rodrigo. No estoy muy seguro de que Diaz siginifique "hijo de Diego", pero es muy posible. Pero como te han dicho, los patronímicos hace siglos que no se usan.


----------



## Ruzanna

Entiendo. Pero me interesa ¿qué hacer al traducir? ¿Escribir "hijo de Fernando"?

En ruso y georgiano usan patronìmico, que si traduzco es "hijo/a de..." como lo vió Jonno en Wikipedia.

Entonces al traducir se puede escribir los dos: "hijo/a de Pavel" y "patronìmico Pável", ¿verdad?


----------



## Madame Barberin

Si solo se trata de traducir, el sufijo -ich es suficientemente conocido por las novelas traducidas para que sepamos de qué se trata.
Lev Nikoláievich Tolstói, Vladímir Ilich Uliánov, Vladímir Vladímirovich Putin...


----------



## Kaxgufen

No. Ponelo tal cual con letras latinas.

Mijail  Alejandrovich Berlioz
Iván Nicoláievich Ponírev
Stiopa Bogdanovich Lijódeyev

estos los saqué de "El Maestro y Margarita" de Bulgakov

Podés hacer una cita explicativa, pero nada más.


----------



## soplamocos

Como dice Kaxgufen, creo que lo mejor es no traducir los nombres propios. Aunque si la información patronímica es importante para lo que sea que estés traduciendo, quizás te convenga poner una nota al pie.


----------



## Kaxgufen

soplamocos said:


> Como dice Kaxgufen, creo que lo mejor es no traducir los nombres propios. Aunque *si la información patronímica es importante para lo que sea que estés traduciendo*, quizás te convenga poner una nota al pie.



¡ese es el punto! estuve revisando mi biblioteca, ninguna de las traducciones del ruso hace alguna aclaración acerca de los patronímicos. A lo sumo, aclaran que tal o cual palabra es un diminutivo. 
Creo que fue algo que averigüé por mí mismo, cuando noté algunas coincidencias en los nombres de determinados personajes. 
Desconozco absolutamente el georgiano, tal vez no sea tan evidente en ese idioma como en el ruso.


----------



## Ruzanna

Kaxgufen said:


> ¡ese es el punto! estuve revisando mi biblioteca, ninguna de las traducciones del ruso hace alguna aclaración acerca de los patronímicos. A lo sumo, aclaran que tal o cual palabra es un diminutivo.
> Creo que fue algo que averigüé por mí mismo, cuando noté algunas coincidencias en los nombres de determinados personajes.
> Desconozco absolutamente el georgiano, tal vez no sea tan evidente en ese idioma como en el ruso.



Traduzco del georgiano y alli no se termina en "ich", sino diferente. Es, digamos, Tina _Pavles asuli _(hija de Pavle) Maisuradze. O Leo _Pavles dze_ (hijo de Pavle) Peradze.


----------



## Kaxgufen

Ruzanna said:


> Traduzco del georgiano y alli no se termina en "ich", sino diferente. Es, digamos, Tina _Pavles asuli _(hija de Pavle) Maisuradze. O Leo _Pavles dze_ (hijo de Pavle) Peradze.



No parecen tener verdaderos apellidos, ambos hacen referencia a un antepasado directo, un poco como los búlgaros.
Se transformarán en apellidos cuando emigren y los copien así sin más. 

Por lo que veo Tina es hija de Pavle que es hijo de Maisur(a) y Leo es hijo de otro Pavle que es hijo de Per(a).

_Tina de Pavle el de Maisur_, sería una aproximación pero yo los dejaría como están.  Me suena algo campesino llamar a alguien de esa manera. En la novela "Heidi" de Johanna Spyri, hay un episodio en el que el maestro al pasar lista encuentra que todos los alumnos tienen el mismo apellido, digamos Mentzel (hace  muuucho que la leí, la memoria me traiciona) .Pregunta entonces a los alumnos (es una zona de Austria lindante con Suiza y Lichtenstein) como hacen para distinguirse unos de otros. Uno es Mentzel-del-molino, otro Mentzel-de-abajo, otro Mentzel-del-arroyo, otro Mentzel-de-arriba, otro Mentzel-de-las-abejas, y así.  Por eso me suena campesino.


----------



## Jonno

Kaxgufen said:


> Ya que estamos, cuando estaba en la facultad (UNLP) tenía una compañera catalana que era el terror de los empleados de "Alumnos". Desconozco los motivos, pero además de sus dos nombres y dos apellidos, llevaba al final los nombres de sus abuelas. Invento, por una cuestión de reserva: Julia del Rosario Suñol Ribé Eulalia Mercedes.
> No entraba en ningún casillero ni renglón.


Curioso, pero creo que oficialmente eso no es posible en España. Se pueden cambiar cosas como el orden o la grafía, y no estoy seguro de que actualmente también se puedan unir los dos apellidos para hacer uno solo y que no se pierda el de la madre. Pero ponerse cualquier cosa, aunque sea el nombre de sus abuelas, no creo que se pueda.


----------



## Ruzanna

Sí, pero estos apellidos no se cambian. Digamos, los hijos y nietos de Leo tendrán el apellido Peradze, cambiará patronímico según el nombre del padre.


----------



## Kaxgufen

Entonces "Tina, de Pavle Maisuradze" , "Leo, de Pavle Peradze" andarían bien para su primera aparición. En adelante Tina Maisuradze y Leo Peradze, obviando el patronímico. Creo que voy a pensarlo mejor, esto es mi aporte por ahora.


----------



## Kaxgufen

Jonno said:


> Curioso, pero creo que oficialmente eso no es posible en España. Se pueden cambiar cosas como el orden o la grafía, y no estoy seguro de que actualmente también se puedan unir los dos apellidos para hacer uno solo y que no se pierda el de la madre. Pero ponerse cualquier cosa, aunque sea el nombre de sus abuelas, no creo que se pueda.



Debe tener más de sesenta años actualmente. No creo que los lleve por gusto,  deben haber obligado a los padres a hacerlo. De cualquier modo la disposición legal tiene cierto tufillo totalitario.


----------



## Jonno

No acabo de entender lo que comentas de esa señora, pero como nos salimos del tema mejor lo dejamos


----------



## Namarne

Ruzanna said:


> Traduzco del georgiano y alli no se termina en "ich", sino diferente. Es, digamos, Tina _Pavles asuli _(hija de Pavle) Maisuradze. O Leo _Pavles dze_ (hijo de Pavle) Peradze.


No puedes traducirlo todo entero: Tina Maisuradze, hija de Pavle, ni Leo Peradze, hijo de Pavle, porque parecería que estás dando información añadida, y en realidad lo que estás dando es el nombre completo de la persona, con su nombre de pila, su patronímico y su apellido.
Supongo que la cuestión es que en ruso no existe el problema de traducción, porque no se añaden las palabras "hijo" (_dze_ en georgiano, por lo que dices) o "hija" (_asuli_). Pero sí que te encuentras este problema al traducir de georgiano a español.
Yo imagino que este problema no es nuevo, por lo que puedes mirar en enciclopedias cómo se ha traducido esto tradicionalmente, buscando personajes famosos (ya sé que es una solución poco científica).
No obstante, puesto que en español nunca he visto Tina Pavles asuli Maisuradze, yo creo que lo normal sería que pusieras:
Tina Pavles Maisuradze.
Leo Pavles Peradze.
(Además, parece que Pavle_*s*_ ya está en genitivo, con lo cual, formalmente, salvas la cuestión y ya estás dando un patronímico, en el fondo, y el lector en español ya está acostumbrado a los patronímicos rusos y sabe que van detrás del nombre de pila, con lo que a poco que aparezcan varios nombres en georgiano acabará entendiendo que es algo similar).


----------



## Jonno

¿Y es totalmente necesario que se sepa que es un patronímico y *traducirlo*?

Quiero decir, que ya sabemos que -ez, -oz o -iz en español; -sen, -son o -sson en varios idiomas germanos; ibn o ben en lenguas semíticas; -ich y otras terminaciones en lenguas eslavas, etc. son partículas usadas para formar patronímicos.

Pero en el uso común no "necesitamos" saber que Ramírez es "hijo de Ramiro", Petersen es "hijo de Peter" o ibn Yusuf es "hijo de Yusuf", y por tanto *no traducimos* estos apellidos al español. Y en un uso no común (me refiero a textos históricos o estudios de genealogía, por ejemplo) se da por hecho y, a menos que precisamente se esté explicando el uso de patronímicos y por tanto se requiera detallarlo, tampoco se traducen o especifica que son patronímicos.

Por poner un ejemplo de personaje histórico georgiano: El nombre del presidente Eduard Amvrósiyevich Shevardnadze, en español se ha escrito siempre así (o sólo Eduard Shevardnadze, o con alguna variación de letras) sin necesidad de especificar que es un patronímico ni "traducirlo". Sólo se hace la transliteración de caracteres georgianos a latinos, y por ello puede ser que se encuentren diferentes formas de escribirlo, pero nada más: ni se traduce ni se explica.


----------



## Namarne

Yo no creo que sea necesario saberlo, por eso me parece que la mejor solución es la que propuse. Es simplemente que, además, por el uso y la semejanza con otras lenguas se puede deducir, y es algo que gusta saber a muchos lectores y salva la paz del traductor. 
En realidad estaba diciendo lo mismo: que no hace falta decir "hijo de" ni nada parecido. Pero yo no omitiría el patronímico si está en el original, no me vería con derecho a hacerlo.


----------



## Jonno

Es que la solución de poner simplemente la *transliteración* del nombre se ha propuesto ya varias veces en este tema, pero como Ruzanna insiste en lo de la *traducción* por eso le pregunto


----------



## Namarne

Sí, OK, es cierto. Es que Ruzanna parece muy preocupada por querer dejar claro que "eso" es el patronímico y que se entienda qué es un patronímico, y realmente no es tan necesario (pienso yo también, a no ser que fuera un texto que tratara justamente de ese tema).


----------



## Ruzanna

Jonno said:


> Es que la solución de poner simplemente la *transliteración* del nombre se ha propuesto ya varias veces en este tema, pero como Ruzanna insiste en lo de la *traducción* por eso le pregunto



Es que es certificado de nacimiento, un documento, allí está escrito nombre, apellido, patronímico y sí creo que es necesario escribirlo. Transliteración no dejará claro al que lo leerá. "Ich" se puede entender, pero _asuli  _o _dze_ no creo que entienda un hispanohablante. Pero si se puede omitir, para mi sería mejor


----------



## Jonno

Si nos dijeras el destino de ese documento (para qué país, si es un documento oficial, una novela...), y un ejemplo definitivo de cómo vas a traducirlo, quizá ayudaría.


----------



## Ruzanna

Jonno said:


> Si nos dijeras el destino de ese documento (para qué país, si es un documento oficial, una novela...), y un ejemplo definitivo de cómo vas a traducirlo, quizá ayudaría.



Es certificado de matrimonio para enviar a España.
Voy a traducir así: Tina Maisuradze, patronímico Pavle.


----------



## Jonno

En mi opinión, no hace falta especificarlo. El funcionario español probablemente no sepa ni qué es un patronímico. Y si tiene que rellenar un formulario estándar no sabrá dónde poner el patronímico porque sólo tendrá "nombre" y "apellidos".


----------



## Kaxgufen

Jonno said:


> En mi opinión, no hace falta especificarlo. El funcionario español probablemente no sepa ni qué es un patronímico. Y si tiene que rellenar un formulario estándar no sabrá dónde poner el patronímico porque sólo tendrá "nombre" y "apellidos".



¿Que hacen en España cuando inmigra un ruso? 
Aquí tuve un compañero de trabajo, médico residente, nacido en la URSS y tenía solamente nombre y apellido. El patronímico no figuraba. 


Jonno said:


> Eduard Amvrósiyevich Shevardnadze


Esto es la versión rusa del nombre georgiano, me parece. O no se llamaria Amvrós*iyevich*.

Estoy de acuerdo en omitir el patronímico central. El final, que funciona como funcionan nuestros apellidos, dejarlo como está. En nuestros certificados de matrimonio por lo menos hay lugar donde asentar los nombres de los padres de cada uno de los contrayentes. Y por lo general consta los nombres y apellido de la madre y solamente el nombre del padre (se presupone que le da el apellido al hijo/a). 

Ruzanna, yo venía convencido que traducías una novela. Lo del certificado es una novedad. 
¡Un contexto! ¡Mi reino, por un contexto!


----------



## Namarne

Kaxgufen said:


> Ruzanna, yo venía convencido que traducías una novela. Lo del certificado es una novedad.
> ¡Un contexto! ¡Mi reino, por un contexto!


----------



## Jonno

Kaxgufen said:


> ¿Que hacen en España cuando inmigra un ruso?


Nunca he visto un formulario de inmigración, pero supongo que no tendrán casilleros diferentes para recoger las costumbres de todo el mundo. Habrá, casi con toda seguridad, una casilla para nombre y otra para apellidos. Y el funcionario pondrá lo que le diga el inmigrante, con ayuda de intérpretes si se tercia.


----------



## Madame Barberin

Me parece muy fuerte a la vez que una desconsideración tener que esperar 27 posts para tener el contexto.

En la mayoría de los documentos en alguna parte del mismo se indica: hijo de (con los nombres de los padres, sin sus respetivos apellidos ya que se supone, y así lo explicita la costumbre que el nombre del padre corresponde al primer apellido y el nombre de la madre con el segundo).

De toda manera, para saber "como lo hacen los rusos" en tu caso los georgianos, te toca informarte directamente en tu ministerio de asuntos exteriores.
Pero tienen razón Jonno y Kaxgufen, no hay casilla para el patronímico, y es el demandante quien debe decir al funcionario cómo rellenar estas casillas.


----------



## Kaxgufen

Madame Barberin said:


> Me parece muy fuerte a la vez que una desconsideración tener que esperar 27 posts para tener el contexto.



Perdonemos, madame. Es una contienda que viene de antiguo. ¡Si habrán pedido contexto en Delfos!


----------



## Duometri

Preguntaba alguien qué hacemos cuando viene un ruso. Conozco el caso del jugador de baloncesto José Biriukov. Cuando le dieron la nacionalidad española (su madre había sido española), lo registraron como José Biriukov Aguirregabiría; es decir, no le pusieron el patronímico y le añadieron el apellido de soltera de su madre.

Saludos.


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

Supongo que esas cosas se dejan a libre elección. Yo conocí una francesa que se negó a que le pusieran el apellido de soltera de la madre y se puso dos veces el mismo apellido, para gustos...


----------

